# [OT] ebook reader suggestion



## fluca1978 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy an eBook reader, but I would like to get one with a large screen (8 inches) and that is able to process either Kindle format and ePub. The Kindle does not seem to use ePub, and besides it has a small screen. I was thinking about Asus Eee reader, but it does not process the Kindle format. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 18, 2013)

There are several models in the market which support both e-book formats (and many other). Indeed, I suggest you start looking at the MobileRead wiki page.

As an example, the Booq Reader supports EPUB and MOBI formats among other file types.

PS. Check also the MobileRead Forums.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 18, 2013)

The Kindle DX (it's massive) shows up on eBay quite often very cheaply I have seen recently a BIN for Â£20 in VG condition with a case and two official chargers, and there is a third party firmware that adds support for practically all text-based documents but the name escapes me I'll text my friend with one and get the name.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure of the price range you're looking at, but I just bought a normal tablet (TF201) that reads all formats. Though I'm guessing doing this costs more than buying a standard eReader. FWIW, the Asus make great tablets.


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 19, 2013)

Doesn't support Kindle, but the NOOK does ePub and PDF (without having to upload to Amazon first).

Food for thought: eInk is great for reading for long periods of time. A lot of people complain about eye strain or dry eyes from reading on tablets for a long time. I have all of my tech pubs on my iPad for quick reference and novels on my NOOK.


----------



## teckk (Nov 19, 2013)

My 2 cents. The Nook has an unlocked bootloader so it can also be turned into an Android tablet with just a micro SD card and something like Cyanogenmod, without bothering the nooks ROM.

http://www.cyanogenmod.org/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941858

Then you can use Aldiko or FBReader to read all of your .mobi, .epub, .pdf, .txt files. And have a full tablet too, that will use the Google Play store.

Edit: Pull the SD card and reboot and you'll still have a Nook for DRM protected eBooks. It comes with Adobe's crap.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 21, 2013)

An eBook and tablet have very different screens. An eBook looks like paper (no backlight), while a tablet doesn't.


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 21, 2013)

There are eInk readers with lighting now.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Nov 21, 2013)

I have owned a couple of Cybooks, but I cannot recommend them to anybody. Though they were light weight, with a good enough screen and good format support, reliability was not their strong point. Each of them broke down after the warranty period ended.


----------

